# South Beach Webcam at at the News Cafe Shows Today's Questionable Fashion Choices



## hauntedtexan (Jun 18, 2017)

This webcam site is fun. In the super posh and stylish Florida's South Beach neighborhood the things people wear on the streets are questionable. I'd embellish my description, but being socially conscious, it would bring me trouble.....:tmi:
Spend half hour watching to see what I mean.....  http://www.earthcam.com/usa/florida/miami/?cam=miami


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh, yeah.......interesting, to say the least.  I've bookmarked it to look at it tonight when the sun goes down.  I imagine it will get even _more_ interesting.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 18, 2017)

jujube said:


> Oh, yeah.......interesting, to say the least.  I've bookmarked it to look at it tonight when the sun goes down.  I imagine it will get even _more_ interesting.


I enjoy bravery, unless it borders on stupid that is..... There was a very, very calorically enhanced female (maybe 300lbs), in a string bikini, that I almost called their fire department to have them use the jaws of life to help her get redressed....:sorry:


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 19, 2017)

Just saw a dude dressed up as a costumed crime fighter in a blue and white Spider-Man type suit with a hood.... south beach is strange...... maybe he was chasing that extremely large woman in the string bikini...... better than tv.....


----------



## Don M. (Jun 19, 2017)

You don't have to go very far to find all sorts of "amusing" attire that some people wear...just go to any Walmart.  There are several sites that post pictures of some of those shoppers, and it can be quite amusing.  Here's one....

http://walmart-people.com/Home


----------



## terry123 (Jun 20, 2017)

My brother is a detective in Miami and being from rural Louisiana, he is still unnerved sometimes!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 30, 2017)

It's the start of the weekend and the South Beach circus will be in it's psychotic finest the next 2 nights. From fashions that push the envelope of good taste to the borderline insane to the eye-poppingly beautiful. It is hard to look away. Be on the lookout for the person in the blue Spider-Man style suit complete with full head mask.... In Chicago, he'd have already been shot a few times..... http://www.earthcam.com/usa/florida/miami/?cam=miami


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jul 1, 2017)

Finally got a picture of the blue Spider-Man!!!


----------

